
Elon Musk says Tesla’s stock price is too high - Eduardo3rd
https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/1/21244136/elon-musk-tesla-stock-price-too-high-fall-tweet
======
RandomGuyDTB
In any other world, this would be newsworthy. Even after Donald Trump, this
would be newsworthy. But Elon Musk tweeted that we should open the country up
in the middle of a pandemic. I've lost all my respect for him. He is, at the
end of the day, another figure on Twitter, and one whose actions have very
little if any actual effect on most people's lives - right now in particular
it seems like the effect he would have on most of my friends and myself would
only be negative.

Elon Musk isn't the new Nikola Tesla. He isn't a real-life Iron Man. Elon Musk
is the new Jack Parsons[1] and I'm certain time will prove me right.

(( to be totally clear, i appreciate OP for sharing this. i just think it's
very weird that the Verge of all agencies is even covering this when an
article like this would be much better suited for a financial publication ))

[1] - Jack Parsons -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_Parsons_(rocket_engineer)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_Parsons_\(rocket_engineer\))

